# Root Server bedienung lernen



## Virsacer (11. September 2005)

Hi,

ich kenne mich mit Linux überhaupt nicht aus. Ich habe nur 2 - 3 mal mit Knoppix gearbeitet...

Und ich würde gerne lernen, wie man mit Root Servern umgeht.
Habe noch einen alten PC hier rum stehen, der so gut wie nie genutzt wird.

Welches Linux eignet sich am besten und was müsste ich da noch alles installieren?

Und könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Lektüren zum Thema empfehlen?

Ich sage schonmal danke!


----------



## Dirk Abe (12. September 2005)

Siehe die ersten drei Threads oben im Forum.

Ansonsten:

Distris:

http://www.debian.org
http://www.opensuse.com
http://www.gentoo.org
www.$Distri.[de,org]
...

Dokumentation:

http://www.selflinux.org
http://www.debiananwenderhandbuch.de
http://www.debian.de/doc/
...


Dirk


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. September 2005)

Um einen Root-Server administrieren zu können, benötigst du natürlich als Grundlage theoretisches Wissen, aber dann halt auch jede Menge praktische Erfahrung, die man, wie du richtig vorhast, zuerst im lokalen Netzwerk sammelt.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, ein Linuxhandbuch zu kaufen, damit du den Umgabung mit den Standardbefehlen lernen kannst. Anschließend heißt es halt, sich durch die verschiedenen Dokumentationen und Manuels der gewünschten Software wie Apache, Postfix & co zu wälzen.

So, im lokalen Netzwerk zu lernen, ist *der richtige Ansatz*. Wenn du weitere Fragen hast oder Empfehlungen suchst, bin ich gerne behilflich.


----------



## Virsacer (12. September 2005)

Hi,
also ich lade gerade die beiden ISOs von ftp://ftp.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.debian.org/debian-cd/current/i386/iso-dvd/ runter.

Die sind aber zusammen gerade mal so groß wie eine CD...
Irgendwas kann doch da net stimmen...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. September 2005)

Seltsam, da ist wohl beim Spiegeln der Dateien was schief gelaufen. Auf der offiziellen Seite gibt es die DVD-Images in richtiger Größe: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r0a/i386/iso-dvd/

Alternativ kannst du dir die Images auch via BitTorrent herunterladen: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r0a/i386/bt-dvd/


----------



## Virsacer (12. September 2005)

Da steht zwar auch 4.4G bzw. 4.1G, aber die Dateien sind trotzdem nur ca. 500 Mb
Wollte eigentlich nicht die 14 CD-ISOs brennen...

Bei Suse stimmen die DVD größen auch net <200MB, aber es sind nur 5 CD-ISOs...
Die lade ich mir jetzt von http://www.opensuse.org/Mirrors_Released_Version
Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt richtig ist  


PS: Bittorrent hab ich nicht
Ein paar der Linux-Befehle kommen mir auch von DOS bekannt vor, oder sind relativ ähnlich...


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. September 2005)

Virsacer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches Linux eignet sich am besten und was müsste ich da noch alles installieren?
> 
> Und könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Lektüren zum Thema empfehlen?



Zum lernen eignet sich - zumindest meiner Meinung nach - Gentoo Linux mit am besten.
Wenn Du erst einmal Stück für Stück Dein eigenes linux zusammengebaut hast, bist Du schon ein gutes Stück weiter.


----------



## Virsacer (18. September 2005)

Hi,

also ich habe Suse Linux 9.3 endlich installiert.
Wenn er startet und das Grafische Login kommen sollte, geht der Monitor aus.
(Hab es mit 2 Monitoren versucht...)
Konnte ihn trotzdem noch mit logoff runterfahren

Kann man irgendwie die auflösung festlegen?

Im safe mode komm ich in die Shell und kann mich auch anmelden und damit arbeiten...


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. September 2005)

Dein Problem sollte an einer - für Deinen Monitor - zu hohen Bildwiederholfrequenz liegen.
Tja, bei Suse bin ich leider etwas überfragt, zumindest was die grafische Oberfläche angeht. Man kann den X-Server natürlich auch per Texteditor konfigurieren. Das geht normalerweise in folgender Datei: /etc/X11/XF86Config

Wenn du abgesichert starten kannst, dürftest Du auch über die yast2 an die Einstellungen kommen (und Du mußt Dich nicht mit kryptischen Konfigurationsdateien herumärgern).


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. September 2005)

Auch wenn es jetzt schon zu spät ist: normalerweise lädt man sich keine fertigen Debian CD/DVD-Images herunter, sondern zieht sich die einzelnen Pakete und erstellt daraus ein Image. Das klingt jetzt zwar umständlich, ist aber dank des Tools jigdo relativ umkompliziert.

Am besten wäre aber eine Netzwerkinstallation (gewesen), bei der während der Installation nur die benötigten Paketen heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## split (18. September 2005)

Wenn du den Umgang mit Rootserver lernen möchtest, kann ich dir dieses Buch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Da stehen die wichtigsten Grundlagen drin.

Gentoo eignet sich sehr gut für einen Server, ich persönlich bevorzuge allerdings Debian.

Auf grafische Oberflächen solltest du später bei einem Rootserver natürlich verzichten, aber zum Lernen ist es okay, wenn du sie benutzt.


----------

